# Phone number on truck?



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I am considering putting my phone number very large on both sides of my plow truck and parking it in front of my shop when not in use. Having never ran a plow truck before I don't know if this is worth it or not. I have excellent frontage at my shop, I just don't know if people call the number off the side of a truck. I was screwing around and roughed it out in chalk, the numbers look a bit crowded, I would redo and re space them, you get the idea. Do you think this is worth while or not? Has any one here gotten "cold calls" off the number on your truck?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

In 6 years I think I've gotten one known call off my truck, for landscaping services.

That one call though landed me a 6k patio job though.......

So is it worth it. Sure, it's cheap/free advertising. If you don't want to paint the numbers on though you could always get some vinyl lettering done.

....


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually get about 5 calls per year off the phone number on my mowing truck. 

I don't have my number on the plow trucks (yet) so can't give details on that yet. I would go with vinyl lettering if I were you though... much easier to change if your number changes, and easier to take off to sell the truck


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I consider our cube vans to be moving billboards. We have our "logo" with phone number in huge letters on the side of them. Occasionally people will mention on the phone "I saw your guys mowing over there on....they do a good job"


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Its not necessarily that they will call directly off the number on the truck, especially if that's all there is, but its about them recognizing your truck. Then maybe google your company, or old school yellow pages lookup. If they see you out doing a good job they might consider you next year or if their current lowballer stops showing up. 

Long story short, Branding a Truck is key, but get more then just a phone number on there.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Name and number. Brand recognition. Do NOT paint it on there. You can have a sign shop print it out and you can apply it yourself. You can do it online also. Their is a website that you can put your year and make/model and you can play around with the look and see exactly what it looks like. Even if you decide to paint it/do it yourself, you can get a visual.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

What is that website?? I would like to play with some ideas. I'm about to turn my truck into a billboard. 

I have plainish lettering now (enough to make me legal), and have received a few calls. 

The reason I want to do it, is mainly the shovel trucks. they are parked in front of my clients, while we snowblow them.


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

One is Designasign.com


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.designasign.com/lettering/vehicles


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Russ

I think it is a good idea to put it on your truck. I also think some nice looking signage in front of your business would also be good.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Believe it or not, I purchased one of those cricut expressions at Walmart for the girlfriend. I purchased some reflective vinyl on ebay. Hook the cricut up to the computer and cut my own vinyl. We letter the trucks, trailers, make our own yard signs, etc. We just do it during any down time. It's quite fun actually. I get compliments all the time.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have my 800 # on my trucks and it works quite well.

FYI I called you collect to see if you'll come plow my drive in Canada and you didn't answer.(JK) I like it on your truck, probably shouldn't put it on the internet.:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Call me anal, but i think Anything other than vinyl signs are tacky. 
Even magnetic signs dont look too good i say.

I have enclosed trailers for the summer that we pull and they are literally Rolling Billboards. Many calls off of them. 

On my personal/ winter work truck I have my logo, phone #, and USDOT number vinyled on the back 2 windows. 

Looks slick if you ask me! 
Especially since we never get too much business from the number during the winter. Usually its a "hey can you do my driveway"


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Got Company Name and Phone Number on the doors of my truck. We get a few calls from them but it just looks better when you show up on someones lot not looking like Joe Shmo with a plow on the front but an actual business coming to clear snow.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Sub d for more info and pics


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Defiantly need it on the truck with company name and website if you have it, Sitting in traffic, driving around, you just never know when it will pay off but it will. I will be getting my wife's car lettered up next month and I am working on the rolling billboard (cargo van).


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Something on your truck helps you explain your way when it's creaping around at 3am as well. I've had to get out at some shady places and walk around a bit and glad I had something to show some legitamacy.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i would use magnets


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't use magnets. They look cheap. They get dirt behind them and scratch your truck. Use vinyl lettering.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Never had a problem with the magnets, your supposed to clean behind them every week or so, so theres a little upkeep but they are cheap, Vistprint.com has some for free and larger ones for 10 bucks. They look nice if you get them right.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

The ones from Vistaprint is cheap and looks like sh!t after a year. I got a set made and the paint was pealing after a year. The magnet got bumpy and faded really bad. I would go with vinyl also. Even if it's just a big logo on the door and not individual lettering. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

randomb0b123;1374570 said:


> i would use magnets


Magnets are a NO NO!

They can and do fall off.
They scratch you paint
They get stolen, turned around, moved etc. 
they get salt behind them and rot out the metal..

Also, they are more for "fly by night" as they do not want the info permanent on there truck, but only for short period of time..

Paint is "old school" Vinyl is "in", but like others said, its easier to change if needed or removed if you sell the truck.

Can not see it in the picture, but I have my number on the front fenders, the business on the door and quick "_snow removal as low as $25_" So people know that I plow snow and a base price. Snow removal is what people around here know as plowing, there is no removal from site here as we only get maybe 3-4" at a time, then it melts off.

I have it on the truck 1 season, I got one call that paid for the lettering the first snow...
I would put the number on your truck if I were you.


----------



## brian1425 (Dec 8, 2010)

Go with vinyl. I screwed up and got magnets before I looked into vinyl and come to find out the vinyl was cheaper and looked much better


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

vintage steel;1373518 said:


> I am considering putting my phone number very large on both sides of my plow truck and parking it in front of my shop when not in use. Having never ran a plow truck before I don't know if this is worth it or not. I have excellent frontage at my shop, I just don't know if people call the number off the side of a truck. I was screwing around and roughed it out in chalk, the numbers look a bit crowded, I would redo and re space them, you get the idea. Do you think this is worth while or not? Has any one here gotten "cold calls" off the number on your truck?


The numbers on your truck are definately worth it, during snow storms/blizzards it'll pay for itself. payup


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

It is nice to leave one truck with no name and phone number on it. "Spy truck"


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Longae29;1405072 said:


> It is nice to leave one truck with no name and phone number on it. "Spy truck"


I've wanted to do that for the longest time but my vehicles get driven so much that it would be a loss for me.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Longae29;1405072 said:


> It is nice to leave one truck with no name and phone number on it. "Spy truck"


lol spy truck! 
On my Personal truck my Info is big enough to be half legal, yet Small enough that you cant read it if i fly past you so i tend to create road rage in that truck! :laughing: I Cant stand some of these drivers!!!!!! 
Sucks when you pass them then realize its one of our customers! WHOOPS!


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

truck lettering is the cheapest and people see you at other account and can write your number down


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Lotsa great advice here, but use what makes sense for your needs! My truck tows my pizza catering trailer in the warm months, and plows snow in the cold months. Therefore, I use magnets, and remove them to wash often...Cheap, instantly created online, $65.00 for a pair including UPS 2 day shipping, I just ordered a new set at http://www.magnetsusa.com/Car-Magnets.html
My Catering Trailer has a single, dedicated use, so It has a 10 foot cut vinyl logo on each side, and smaller ones on front and back...ONLY $700.00 worth of vinyl, and I applied it myself.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Phone number will pay for its self in our line of work. go for it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I forgot to add that we place our 24ft enclosed trailer on one of our sites every year and get TONS of calls off of it! Due to our HUGE logo thats on it. I know it because they always say "hey i saw your trailer at _______" 
Its nice because we also use it to store our equipment in. 3ATV's, tools,etc


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Yes*



vintage steel;1373518 said:


> I am considering putting my phone number very large on both sides of my plow truck and parking it in front of my shop when not in use. Having never ran a plow truck before I don't know if this is worth it or not. I have excellent frontage at my shop, I just don't know if people call the number off the side of a truck. I was screwing around and roughed it out in chalk, the numbers look a bit crowded, I would redo and re space them, you get the idea. Do you think this is worth while or not? Has any one here gotten "cold calls" off the number on your truck?


Without question get your number on your truck. It can only help you.

If you are anywhere near Boise, I am doing a couple seminars at the Idaho Nursery and Landscape Conference on January 20. One of the presentations is on Marketing & Advertising. I think you would enjoy it. The other presentation is on Pricing for Profit.

You can contact the Idaho Nursery and Landscape Assoc. for details.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I got vinyl cut by a guy I know that does it on the side. Phone number for the box, logo for the side and a bunch of snow flakes for all over. No snow so we haven't bothered putting it all on. No snow so the truck is for sale, might not have to bother. by the way he charged me $50. I'll post a pic, if I end up using it.
...I'm a LONG way from Boise, it's like 70 miles to Canada.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Phone numbers on equipment is a must to increase sales. Your best advertisement. Your equipment and work progress impressing the client or the neighbour next door.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

magnets are illegal on commercial trucks, also if your going to put your phone number, you better have your DOT number and a name on the door to go along with it


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

I got the number '586 SNOW' and posted it on the truch and on 6" X 2' strips of alluminum on my quads and trailors front and back. 

Cheapest advertising you can get and, 100% demographic applicable. When you'r at the restaurant, nobody cares but in a storm, everybody does.


----------

